# Pregunta: Que componentes de un mouse dañado puedo reutilizar



## Jyajure (Ene 20, 2011)

Me gustaría saber que componentes de un mouse son... valiosos electrónicamente hablando. Pude ver un CI (BCE07AU6) y el eje de direcciones... ésto me serviría para experimentos? saludos 

Aquí un ejemplo


----------



## diegoja (Ene 20, 2011)

Yo les se sacar los microswitch, el cable, la "ruedita" con el sensor, y los dos integrados, por ahi el sensor optico se consiguen las hojas de datos y el otro es dificil de conseguir info dependiendo la marca o modelo de mouse.


----------



## Uro (Ene 20, 2011)

Amigo, yo conservaría todo para mis experimentos. Aparentemente no está dañado, sino desarmado. El cable es muy útil para recambio y los integrados sirven para algunas experiencias en el banco de trabajo.


----------



## cosavalente (Ene 20, 2011)

"Amigo, yo conservaría todo para mis experimentos. Aparentemente no está dañado, sino desarmado. El cable es muy útil para recambio y los integrados sirven para algunas experiencias en el banco de trabajo."

Opino lo mismo que arteayudas pues asi te evitas el trabajo de sacar partes y que despues se te pierdan o se te malogren por tenerlas por alli... solo sacas lo que necesitas en el monento y si no vas a usar nada pues mejor ten todo junto...


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 21, 2011)

Yo con los niños del Instituto armaba dispositivos controlados por los botones del ratón. Rompia las pistas de estos switch y los soldaba a los cables para controlar coches, gruas o brazos electromecánicos. Si quieres más información me lo dices.


----------

